# Single Speed Bike



## EasyPeez (4 Aug 2017)

I'll soon be in the market for a single speed bike. Ideally steel framed, in excellent/good condition and with mudguards fitted or proper mounts on the frame so I can fit my own without resorting to P clips.

I'm 5'8" so something around the 53/54cm seat tube size.

If anyone is selling or sees anything kicking about on the interweb and can give me a heads-up I'd be grateful.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Mike! (7 Aug 2017)

I'll shortly be selling a Dolan FXE, not steel but meets all your other requirements and I'm the same height.

This is the second time I've tried a Single Speed / Fixie, whilst I love riding them sadly my right knee just cannot take it hence the sale.


----------



## adyc (8 Aug 2017)

Mike! said:


> I'll shortly be selling a Dolan FXE, not steel but meets all your other requirements and I'm the same height.
> I may be interested in this if Easypezz isn't. Any photos / price?


----------



## Mike! (8 Aug 2017)

This is the only one I have at the moment, planning on getting it out and taking some more for the sale on Friday when I have a day off.





I'd be looking for £420 posted, it's current spec is about £730 new

Seems like photobucket don't provide free image hosting anymore - best look for another!!


----------



## Mike! (8 Aug 2017)




----------



## baz4610 (11 Sep 2017)

I have a retrospec mantra single speed/fixie for sale if ur interested, it's all black and only used a hand full of times. Looking for £130

https://www.retrospecbicycles.com/products/mantra-v2?variant=11103420421


----------

